# The Sunless Citadel (OOC)



## Grimror (Sep 21, 2006)

_The goblin tribe infesting the nearby ruins (known only as the Sunless Citadel) ransoms a single piece of magical fruit to the highest bidder in Oakhurst once every midsummer. They've been doing this for the past twelve years. Usually, the fruit sells for around 50 gold pieces, which is all the townspeople can bring themselves to pay a goblin. The fruit, apparently an apple of perfect hue, heals those who suffer from any disease or ailment. The villagers sometimes plant the seeds of the fruit, hoping to engender an enchanted apple tree. When the seeds germinate and begin to grow, they produce a leafless twiggy mass of twisted sapling stems. Not too long after the saplings reach two feet in height, they are stolen - every time. The townsfolk assume that the jealous goblins send out thieves to ensure their monopoly of enchanted fruit. Perhaps you are interested in piercing the mystery of how the wretched goblins could ever possess such a wonder, and how they manage to steal every sprouted sapling grown. Perhaps you wish to find this rumored tree in hopes of healing a friend or relative. Perhaps you are simply eager to make a name for yourself and the Sunless Citadel seems to be a perfect site for heroes intent on discovery, glory, and treasure! Regardless of your intents, you have formed an adventuring party with three others interested in exploring the sunken fortress. Your blade is sharp, your armor gleams, and your spell finger itches as you walk down the Old Road, drawing ever closer to your destination - the Sunless Citadel!_

Hey there folks. I've had a hankering for some good old fashioned D&D lately, and I can't seem to find a tabletop group - so why not try this play-by-post business. The game will be set in Greyhawk, everyone starts at level one with max gold for their class, determine ability scores using 28 point buy, and Player's Handbook material ONLY! Once a day posting would be nice, and I'm looking for a balanced party with a good blend of races and classes. Post away!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi, I'm going to generate Hill dwarf Evoker 1

as for the background, tell me what you think - 
Banned from his mountain tribe after practicing the cursed arcane art, Gamad fled from the Abbor-Alz ridge to the Gnome settlement across the Cairn hills where he found refugee among a small community of gnomes who understood magic and tolerance wizards as a nature's phenomena and not abyssal as his kin thought.
But he can't live forever among the tiny folk, so he left their underground villages and went to the human cities where fortune and arcane knowledge can be pursued.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Mogro Bardican - Halforc Fighter*


```
[B]Name:[/B]       [COLOR=SeaGreen]Mogro Bardican[/COLOR]
[B]Class:[/B]      Fighter
[B]Race:[/B]       Half-Orc
[B]Size:[/B]       Medium
[B]Gender:[/B]     Male
[B]Alignment:[/B]  Neutral Good     

[B]Str:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]Level:[/B]    1     [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B]     +1     [B]HP:[/B] 13 (1d10+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4
[B]Int:[/B] 08 -1  (2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B]   20'
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0  (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B]    +2
[B]Cha:[/B] 08 -1  (2p.)

                      [B]Base  Armor  Shield  Dex  Size  Misc[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] 18              10     +6     +2     +0   +0    --
[B]Touch:[/B] 10
[B]Flat:[/B]  18

                      [B]Base  Mod  Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]  +5              +2    +3   --
[B]Ref:[/B]   +0              +0    +0   --
[B]Will:[/B]  +0              +0    +0   --

[B]Weapon                Attack  Damage  Critical[/B]
Bastardsword           +5    1d10+3    19-20
Dagger                 +4     1d4+3    19-20
Longbow                +1     1d8       x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Orc

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Darkvision 30' (Half-Orc)
Orc Blood (Half-Orc)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Bastardsword Proficiency, Bastardsword Focus

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 8      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2

[B]Skills:               Ranks  Mod  Misc[/B]
Climb +8                2     +4   --
Jump +8                 2     +4   --
Listen -1               0     -1   --
Ride +4                 4     +0   --
Spot +1                 0     -1   +2

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp     2lb
Bedroll                    1sp     5lb
Belt Pouches (2)           2gp     1lb
Flint & Steel              1gp     0lb
Lantern, Hooded            7gp     2lb
Oil (3)                    3sp     3lb
Rations (4 days)           2gp     4lb
Waterskin                  1gp     4lb
Whetstone                  2cp     1lb

Bastardsword              35gp     6lb
Dagger                     2gp     1lb
Longbow                   75gp     3lb
Arrows (40)                2gp     6lb
Splint Mail              200gp    45lb               
Shield, Lg Metal          20gp    15lb

                  Total  349.49

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 98lb
[B]Money:[/B] gp sp cp
```
*Appearance:* Mogro is actually rather short for a half-orc, only 5'8". However, whatever he loses in height he more than makes up for in girth. Weighing in at 265lbs, the thickness of his chest, arms and legs makes him look almost like a bulldog walking upright. His skin is pale peach tinted with just a hint of green, his long, black hair covers his entire body, and his pronounced canines have been capped with attractive gold bands. If you look straight at him you will notice his lazy right eye, and coupled with his less-than-perfect speech, the overall effect is that he is a man made for fighting and not for diplomacy. However, with the large smile he tends to always wear, Mogro does not necessarily seem the fighting type.

*History:* It is unknown how many generations back the orcish blood was introduced into his mother's family line. All Mogro knows is that growing up in Oakhurst, his human father and half-orc mother were both respected members of the community. His father, Malcolm Bardican, was a soldier in one of the area's mercenary companies, the Flying Serpents, and spent his days traveling to and from the various hamlets protecting them from the overt and covert threats of the area. His mother, Terga, was the quintessential solder's wife. While Malcolm would be gone for weeks at a time, she would be at home in Oakhurst raising the family's three children (of which Mogro was second oldest and the only boy). What might be surprising is that despite her orcish blood, Terga was a respected and beloved member of the community. And because of the positive way Terga was regarded in the town and the way she passed this regard onto her children, Mogro learned early on to respect the differences in all people. The Bardicans were well-liked, took an active hand in community actions, and were always willing to help their fellow citizens.

Following in his father's footsteps was always the plan for Mogro. Despite his lack of height, he took to a work ethic that produced a strong, healthy young man. And although he was not as bright as his two sisters, he nonetheless earned the respect of the folks in town due to his feats of physicality. When Mogro reached his majority, Malcolm had hopes of bringing his son into the Flying Serpents with him, however Mogro's perceived lack of mental acuity made an immediate move into the Serpents an impossibility. Father and son both decided that the best way for Mogro to prove his mettle was to gain experience first as part of the town's militia. Mogro and Malcolm both hope that with a couple years of hard work defending the town and learning the basics of a military life, advancement into Serpents will not be far down the road.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm DMing two games here on the boards, but I've been getting the jones to play in a game as well. This looks like it may be just what the doctor ordered...

I'm not able to work up the full sheet tonight, but I'll be submitting Falariel, female elven cleric of Corellon Larethian.

Beautiful and caring, she nonetheless shares her deity's hatred of all goblinkind. Thus, Fala proudly seeks to put an end to the goblin infestation of the ancient ruins near Oakhurst. Any fame or fortune which may be gained along the way only serves to further glorify her patron lord.

Plus, I could see some really fun role-playing foils in the other characters submitted so far!   Let me know what you think, Grim.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 22, 2006)

Talus Goodfellow, the halfling rogue!

A true adventurer, Talus is looking for what all halflings crave: food, drink, story, treasure, and pure adventure!

Character background coming soon!

*STATS:*
[sblock]
*Talus Goodfellow*
*Male Halfling, 1st Level Rogue*
*Deity:* Yondalla
*Small Humanoid (Halfling)*

*Hit Dice:* 1d6+1 (7 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed: * 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 17 (+4 Dex, +2 armor, +1 size), touch 15, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-4
*Attack:* +1 Dagger (1d3) or +7 Sling (1d3)
*Full Attack:* +1 Dagger (1d3) or +7 Sling (1d3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Sneak Attack +1d6
*Special Qualities:* Trapfinding, +2 on saves vs fear
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +7, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Skills:* Climb +6(4), Disable Device +6(4), Hide +12(4), Jump +0(4), Listen +7(4), Move Silently +10(4), Open Lock +8(4), Search +6(4), Spot +5(4), Tumble +8(4); 
*Feats:* Point Blank Shot
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Current XP:* 0 XP

*Languages spoken:* Common, Halfling, Dwarven, and Elven

*Equipment:* Explorer's outfit, Leather Armor, 2 daggers, Sling (w/ 20 bullets) backpack, bedroll, thieves' tools, 50' silk rope, 4 pieces of chalk, flint and steel, ink (1 oz. vial), inkpen, trail ration, signal whistle, full waterskin, 10 sheets of parchment, bell, fishhook, sewing needle, signet ring. Belt pouch containing 11pp 3gp, 6sp, 6cp. 
*Total weight carried is 24.63/24.75lb.*
*Current Load:* Light
[/sblock]

Point-Buy Breakdown
Str 12 (4) - 2 Racial
Dex 16 (10) +2 Racial
Con 12 (4)
Int 14 (6)
Wis 12 (4)
Cha 8 (0)


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 22, 2006)

Rowan of Welkwood, a halfling druid (later to multiclass with rogue).

I'm at work now, and don't have her sheet handy, but she was originally made up for this very same adventure.  Unfortunately, that game died before it ever got started.  I'd love the chance to play her, especially in the adventure for which she was made.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 22, 2006)

*Gamad Stonegotz - In Progress*

[sblock=Character Sheet]
Gamad Stonegotz
Male Dwarf Evoker 1
Neutral Good
Strength	12	(+1)
Dexterity	14	(+2)
Constitution	14	(+2)
Intelligence	16	(+3)
Wisdom	12	(+1)
Charisma	6	(-2)


Specialty: Evocation 
Gave up: Illusion Necromancy 
Total Hit Points: 6/6 
Speed: 20 feet 
Armor Class: 12 = 10 +2 [dexterity] 
Touch AC: 12 ; Flat-footed: 10

Initiative modifier:	+2	= +2 [dexterity] 
Fortitude save:	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [constitution] 
Reflex save:	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [dexterity] 
Will save:	+3	= 2 [base] +1 [wisdom] 
Attack (Club):	+1	= 0 [base] +1 [strength] 
Attack (Dagger):	+1	= 0 [base] +1 [strength] 
Attack (L. Cbow):	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [dexterity] 
Grapple check:	+1	= 0 [base] +1 [strength] 

Languages: Common Draconic Dwarven Gnome Terran 

No familiar yet 
[sblock=Feats]
Spell Focus (Evocation) ; Scribe Scroll	
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Name/Key Ability/Skill Modifier/Ability Modifier/Ranks/Misc. Modifier

```
Appraise	Int	3 = 	+3		
Balance	Dex*	2 = 	+2		
Bluff	Cha	-2 = 	-2		
Climb	             Str*	1 = 	+1		
Concentration	Con	6 = 	+2	+4	
Craft (W. Items)    Int	5 = 	+3	+2	
Diplomacy	Cha	-2 = 	-2		
Disguise	Cha	-2 = 	-2		
Escape Artist	Dex*	2 = 	+2		
Forgery	Int	3 = 	+3		
Gather Info	Cha	-2 = 	-2		
Heal	Wis	1 = 	+1		
Hide	Dex*	3 = 	+2	+1	
Intimidate	Cha	-2 = 	-2		
Jump	Str*	-5 = 	+1		-6 [speed 20] 
Know (arcana)	Int	6 = 	+3	+3	
Know (architect)	Int	4 = 	+3	+1	
Know (history)	Int	4 = 	+3	+1	
Know (religion)	Int	4 = 	+3	+1	
Know (planes)	Int	4 = 	+3	+1	
Listen	Wis	2 = 	+1	+1	
Move Silently	Dex*	2 = 	+2		
Ride	Dex	2 = 	+2		
Search	Int	3 = 	+3		
Sense Motive	Wis	1 = 	+1		
Spellcraft	             Int	6 = 	+3	+3	
Spot	Wis	1 = 	+1		
Survival	Wis	1 = 	+1		
Swim	Str**	1 = 	+1		
Use Rope	             Dex	2 = 	+2		
* = check penalty for wearing armor
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spell Book + Learned Spells]
*Spell Book:*
Cantrips - Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison,  Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost,  Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation.
1st Level -  Burning Hands, Floating Disk, Magic Missile, Shocking Grasp, Mage Armor, Enlarge Person.  

*Casting:*
Zero-level Evoker spells: 4 (3+1) per day 
Resistance, Mending, Mage hand, Flare
First-level Evoker spells: 3 (1+1+1) per day
Mage Armor, Floating Disk, Magic missle 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class and Race Traits]
DWARF
•	+2 constitution / -2 charisma (already included)
•	Can move 20 feet even if in heavy armor
•	Darkvision (see 60 feet in pitch-dark)
•	Stonecunning (+2 on searching stone, intuit depth)
•	+4 to avoid being bullrushed while standing on ground
•	+2 racial bonus on saves vs. poison
•	+2 racial bonus on saves vs. spells / spell-like abilities
•	+1 racial bonus to hit orcs and goblinoids
•	+4 dodge bonus on AC against giants
•	+4 stability bonus to avoid being tripped/bull rushed standing on ground
•	+2 racial bonus on appraise checks if stone/metal
WIZARD (Evoker): 
•	Familiar / Alertness, etc.
•	Bonus Feats (already included)
•	High intelligence gains bonus spells daily
•	Specialist gets 1 extra evocation spell/level/day

[/sblock]


[sblock=Gamad's Equipment]
Light load:43 lb. or less
Medium load:44-86 lb.
Heavy load:87-130 lb.
Lift over head:130 lb.
Lift off ground:260 lb.
Push or drag:650 lb. 

Club — (Dmg:1d6 ; Crit:x2 ; Range:10 ft. ; Bludgeoning)
Dagger (Dmg:1d4 ; Crit:19–20/x2 ; Range:10 ft. ; Piercing or slashing )
Crossbow, light (Dmg:1d8 ; Crit:19–20/x2 ; Range:80 ft. ; Piercing)
10 Bolts.
Backpack 
Spellbook x1
Spell component pouch
Traveler’s outfit
Personal Clay mug
Parchment
Vial of Ink
Alchemist’s fire (flask)
Scroll of Sleep

Gold Coins - 11
Silver Coins - 7
Copper coins - 8

[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance]
Size:	Medium
Height:	4' 3"
Weight:	170 lb
Skin:	Tan
Eyes:	Dark Brown
Hair:	Black; Long Beard
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background] 
Banned from his mountain tribe after practicing the cursed arcane art, Gamad fled from the Abbor-Alz ridge to the Gnome settlement across the Cairn hills where he found refugee among a small community of gnomes who understood magical and tolerance wizards as a nature's phenomena and not abyssal as his kin thought.
But he can't live forever among the tiny folk, so he left their underground villages and went to the human cities where fortune and arcane knowledge can be pursued.
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi there! I did have a blind bard for a defunct Sunless Citadel game on these boards - Hi, Strahd! - but I'd be happy to play a cleric if you thought that'd be helpful. Human, CG, devotee of Olidammara who seeks to emulate his god. To quote the PHB, "delights in wine, women and song. He is a vagabond, a prankster, and a master of disguises." Domains of Luck & Trickery, I think. Probably bump up Int so as to invest in a few skills. I could see him multiclassing with bard, or perhaps rogue, at some point.

Boddynock

Edit: Ah, I didn't notice Malvoisin's post for her elven cleric. Looks like you've got the major bases covered, then. Hmm - I've never played a barbarian, and that could be fun. Probably human. Has taken a vow not to eat meat until he devours the heart of his enemy - the one who killed his twin brother in an ambush.

How much detail do you want? Oh, and once a day posts are usually no trouble.

'Nock

[sblock=Another edit - a statblock]
Hunolf Hjordsson, Ice Barbarian; Human Bbn1: CR 1; ECL 1; Size M; HD 1d12+3; hp 15; Init +1; Spd 40 ft (base 30 ft); AC 14, touch 11, FF 13; BAB +1; Grapple +2; Atk: +2 melee (1d3 + 1, Unarmed); AL CG; SV Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +0; Str 13, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10.

Languages spoken: Common, Dwarven

Skills and Feats: Climb +4, Intimidate +4, Survival +4, Listen +4, Move Silently +2, Spot +2; Armor Proficiency (Light), Armor Proficiency (Medium), Martial Weapon Proficiency, Power Attack, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Focus (greatsword).

Possessions: 1 gp, 8 sp, 7 cp,  (0 gp, 0 lb), Arrows (20) (1 gp, 3 lb), Backpack (2 gp, 2 lb), Bedroll (.1 gp, 5 lb), Dagger (2 gp, 1 lb), Flint and steel (1 gp, 0 lb), Greatsword (50 gp, 8 lb), Longbow (75 gp, 3 lb), 4 Trail rations (per day) (.5 gp, 1 lb), Studded leather (25 gp, 20 lb), 4 Torch (.01 gp, 1 lb).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2006)

Eleorn, elven ranger

Need to purchases equipment and such, but you can never go wrong with a ranger! 

[sblock]

Eleorn is a young, athletic elf, standing near five and a half feet in height, and weighing about one hundred and thirty pounds. He wears his chestnut brown hair long, and his bright green eyes are set-off by his alabaster skin. He dresses simply in shades of gray, green and brown, and always has his trusty bow nearby.

Elf Male, age 126
Alignment: Neutral Good

Str	12	(+1)	(4 points)
Dex	18 	(+4)	(10 points, +2 racial)
Con	12	(+1)	(6 points, -2 racial)
Int	12	(+1)	(4 points)
Wis	10	(+0)	(2 points)
Cha	10	(+0)	(2 points)

Ranger, level 1
Experience:
Hit Points:	9 (d8 + 1 con)

Armor Class:		17 (10 base + 3 studded + 4 dex)
Touch AC:		14
Flat footed AC:	13
ACP:			-1

Initiative:	+4
Base Speed:	30 feet

Saves
Fort	+3	(+2 base + 1 con)
Ref	+6	(+2 base + 4 dex)
Wil	+0	(+0 base + 0 wis)

BAB:	+1
Attack:

Feats: Point Blank Shot

Skills
Climb				+3	(2 ranks, +1 str)
Hide				+8	(4 ranks, +4 dex)
Jump				+3	(2 ranks, +1 str)
Knowledge (dungeoneering)		+2	(1 rank, +1 int)
Knowledge (geography)		+2	(1 rank, +1 int)
Knowledge (nature)		+2	(1 rank, +1 int)
Listen				+4	(2 ranks, +2 racial)
Move Silently			+8	(4 ranks, +4 dex)
Ride				+5	(1 rank, +4 dex)
Search				+5	(2 ranks, +1 int, +2 racial)
Spot				+4	(2 ranks, +2 racial)
Survival				+4	(4 ranks, +0 wis)
Swim				+3	(2 ranks, +1 str)

Languages: Common, Elven (race), Goblin

Racial Features: Immunity to magic sleep effects, +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects, low-light visison, +2 racial bonus to listen, search and spot checks, passing within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door gives Eleorn a free search check as if he were actively looking

Class Features: Favored Enemy + 2: Humanoid (Goblinoid), Track, Wild Empathy

Possessions

Studded Leather			25 gp		20 lb

Flint & Steel			1 gp		----
Pouch, belt			1 gp		½ lb
Waterskin			1 gp		4 lb
Traveler’s Outfit			1 gp		Worn
[/sblock]


----------



## Grimror (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks great everybody! I'm very pleased with the amount of interest and character submissions. I'll continue to accept more character submissions until tomorrow and we'll get the ball rolling.

I didn't explicity say this, but I'll only be accepting four people. I _was_ going to address the issue of different types of characters, but we seem to have a nice healthy blend.

Gotta run - class time!


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 23, 2006)

It's been a long time I didn't play as a player so I will give it a try

Ongoing work

female Gnome Sorcerer 1

Str 6
Int 14
Wis 8
Dex 14
Con 16
Cha 16

HP 7

AC 13 touch 13 ff 11 unarmored

Fort +3 (base 0 + 3 Con)
Reflex +2 (base 0 +2dex)
Will +1 (base 2 - 1wis)

abilities:
racial: -2str, +2con, small, low light vision, speed 20', +2 save vs illusion, +1 save DC against my illusion, +1 to hit vs kobold, goblin, +4 AC vs Giant type, +2 listen, +2 craft (alchemy), speak with burrowing mammals, 1/day speak with animals, 1/day dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation. 
Spell 5/4
spell known: detect magic, mage hand, message, daze (DC14)
1st level: sleep (DC 15), silent image (DC15)

skills: 
bluff +7 (4r+3cha)
Concentration +7 (4r+3Con)
Craft Alchemy +8 (4r+2int+2racial)
Knowledge(arcana) +3 (1r+2)
Spellcraft +5 (3r+2int)
Listen +1 (0r-1wis+2racial)
hide +6 (+2 dex+4size)
jump -8 (-2 str -6speed)

feat spell focus (Enchantment)

equipment 
1 light crossbow +3 1d6 20 bolt 37gp
83 gp left


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 23, 2006)

*My Character*

[sblock="Rowan, The Watcher of Welkwood; halfling druid"]

```
[b]Name:[/b]       Rowan
[b]Class:[/b]      Druid 1
[b]Race:[/b]       Halfling
[b]Size:[/b]       Small
[b]Gender:[/b]     Female
[b]Alignment:[/b]  Neutral
[b]Deity:[/b]      

[b]Str:[/b] 08 -1  (2p.)     [b]Level:[/b]    1     [b]XP:[/b] 
[b]Dex:[/b] 17 +3  (8p.)     [b]BAB:[/b]     +0     [b]HP:[/b] 8 (1d8+0)
[b]Con:[/b] 10 +0  (2p.)     [b]Grapple:[/b] -5
[b]Int:[/b] 12 +1  (4p.)     [b]Speed:[/b]   20'
[b]Wis:[/b] 16 +3 (10p.)     [b]Init:[/b]    +3
[b]Cha:[/b] 10 +0  (2p.)

[b]		Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b]17	10	+3		+3	+1
[b]Touch:[/b]14
[b]Flat:[/b]14

[b]                      Base   Mod  Misc[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b]  +4              +3     +0    1 (luck)
[b]Ref:[/b]   +5              +1     +3    1 (luck)
[b]Will:[/b]  +7              +3     +3    1 (luck)

[b]Weapon:                     Attack   Damage     Crit[/b]
Scimitar                    +0       1d4-1      20/x2
Club                        +0       1d4-1      20/x2
Sling                       +5       1d3-1      20/x2   

[b]Languages:[/b] Common, Halfling, Druidic, Elven

[b]Abilities:[/b]
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy

[b]Feats:[/b]
Alertness (+2 to Spot and Listen checks)

[b]Skills                  Ranks	Mod	Misc[/b]

Climb			+1	0	-1	+2 (Racial bonus)
Concentration		+2	2	0	0
Handle Animal		+2	2	0	0
Jump			-5	0	-1	-4 (+2 Racial bonus, -6 speed penalty)
Knowledge (Nature)	+7	4	+1	+2 (+2 Nature Sense)
Listen			+11	4	+3	+4 (+2 Racial bonus, +2 Alertness feat)
Spot			+9	4	+3	+2 (+2 Alertness feat)
Survival		+9	4	+3	+2 (+2 Nature Sense)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock="Background"]
Unnatural screams rang out through the Welkwood, attracting the attention of its various inhabitants, including that of the druid Torin, who was already old by that point.

Led by Vesta, his wolf companion, Torin quickly came upon a devastating site.  A small caravan of halfings had been ambushed and slaughtered on the narrow trail, their little bodies strewn about the brush like garbage, and their wagons completely destroyed.  And it was underneath the rubble of one of those wagons where Vesta began to frantically scratch and claw at the dirt and rock.

Torin attempted to move the wagon, or what was left of it, himself, but his frail human body had betrayed him yet again.  As the screams below began to resign, Torin loosed a frantic growl as his body took a new shape, a shape he hadn't seen in a long, long time.

As the huge bear lifted the ruined wagon, Vesta quickly drug the halfling child to safety.
-----------------------------

He called her Rowan, and she spent her earliest memories being taught the ways of the druid, to respect both the beauty and the power of nature.  Torin would often find her hiding in a secluded spot simply observing nature, watching the animals as they roamed and fed, and gave her her nickname, The Watcher of Welkwood.

Now, years later, Torin having lived longer than any human ought, the Watcher of Welkwood has given her human father back to the earth.  And she would take that name, and Torin's legacy, along with Tiki, her own wolf companion (who is directly descended from Vesta, who also passed on of old age when Rowan was a child) and explore the world for what it's worth, gaining whatever knowledge she can.  She would watch...
[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 24, 2006)

Grimror, here is the basic character sheet for Falariel, my cleric submission for The Sunless Citadel. Note that the write-up for her appearance, personality, and background are pending. Please let me know if you see any errors or have any questions.

Thanks!
Malvoisin

*Falariel Allundrai (CR1)* (0 xp)
Female Elven Cleric 1 (Corellon Larethian)
CG Medium Humanoid (Elf)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +5
*Languages* Common, Elven
*Domains* Protection, War
----------------------------------------------
*AC* 16 (+3 Armor, +2 Dex, +1 Shield), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*HP* 9/9 (d8 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +2, *Will* +5
----------------------------------------------
*Spd* 20ft. (30 ft. base)
*Melee* Longsword +2 (1d8+1/19-20)
*Melee* Heavy Mace +1 (1d8+1)
*Ranged* Sling +2 (1d4+1)
*Base Atk* +1, *Grapple* +0
*SA* Turn Undead
*Cleric Spells (CL 1)* (3/2+1)
*1st:* Shield of Faith, Cause Fear, Magic Weapon(D)
*0th:* Create Water, Detect Magic, Resistance
----------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*SQ* Elven Traits, Spontaneous Casting
*Feats* Improved Turning, Bonus: Weapon Focus (Longsword)
*Skills* Concentration +3, Heal +7, Listen +5, Ride +2, Search +2, Sense Motive +3, Spot +5, Survival +3, Use Rope +2, Knowledge - Religion +2
*Possessions* Longsword, Heavy Mace, Sling (20 Bullets), Studded Leather, Lt. Steel Shield, Alchemists Fire, Holy Water (2), Traveler's Outfit, Backpack, Bedroll, Sunrod, Silver Holy Symbol, Waterskin, Rations (3), Belt Pouch, Sack (2), approx. 35 gp.

*Appearance & Persona:* Falariel ('Fala' to those she would call friend) stands 5'6" and weighs 135 pounds. Her long, jet black hair is braided neatly away from her angular face and falls to the middle of her back, while her sparkling green eyes look upon the world with a mix of gentle compassion and fiery resolve. There is a strength in this elven warrior-priestess that belies her small stature and lean frame. She is proud of her elven heritage, and always allows her ears to show conspicuously, without any adornment (such as hats or earrings). She wears simple traveling garb...knee-high leather boots, black trousers, a simple blouse the color of fresh cream. In time of strife, she dons her studded leather armor and takes up the steel shield emblazoned with the symbol of her house...a lone oak tree in a field of orchids. Over all this, she wears a sturdy cloak of forest green, clasped tight with her silver holy symbol: that of the Father of the Elves, Corellon Larethian. Her hand never strays too far from the hilt of her longsword, and her sharp eyes are always on the lookout for the corrupt and foul creatures that are the enemies of elvenkind. She despises goblinoids of all sorts, and undead horrors only slightly less. She puts up with the lesser races (though dwarves in particular strain her patience), with the understanding that she must be an ambassador of goodwill to elf and non-elf alike. 

Background: Pending....


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll start working on a half-elven paladin of Heironeous, if you'll have me.
I'm sure a paladin of Heironeous sounds cliche, but I've never tried my hands with the class, and I'm looking to mold the character around one of the ancient Greek heroes... Heironeous reminds me of Zeus, go figure :\


----------



## Grimror (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry guys - I've had a busy day today and I didn't get around to getting a good look at everyone's character. I'll allow submissions to go on for one more day and I'll make the judgements tomorrow as early as possible.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2006)

*Bellerophon, Son of Glaucus*
Lawful Good Male Half-elf
Paladin (1)
Celebrates Heironeous
Age: 23
Height: 5’-7”
Weight: 129lbs
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Dirty Blond
Skin: Tan

STR: 16 (3)
DEX: 12 (1)
CON: 10 (0)
INT: 9 (-1)
WIS: 11 (0)
CHA: 15 (2)

HP: 10
AC: 16
~ Touch: 11
~ Flat-Footed: 15

(2) Fortitude: 2 + 0 + 0
(1) Reflex: 0 + 1 + 0
(0) Will: 0 + 0 + 0

(1) Initiative: 1 + 0
BA: 1
~ (4) Grapple: 3 + 1

*Weapons*
Longspear - 4 (1d8+4) 20x3
Short Sword - 4 (1d6+3) 19x2
Sling - 2 (1d4) 20x2

*Skills*
(0) Concentration: 0 + 0 + 0
(-1) Craft (Trapmaking): 0 - 1 + 0
(4) Diplomacy: 0 + 2 + 2
(5) Handle Animal: 1 + 2 + 2
(0) Heal: 0 + 0 + 0
(4) Gather Information (cc): 0 + 2 + 2
(1) Listen (cc): 0 + 0 + 1
(5) Ride: 2 + 1 + 2
(0) Search (cc): 0 - 1 + 1
(1) Sense Motive: 1 + 0 + 0
(0) Spot (cc): 0 + 0 + 1

*Spells/Day*
 (1) - *

*Feats*
Animal Affinity

*Special Abilities*
Immunity (Sleep)
+2 Save (Enchantment)
Low-Light Vision
Aura of Good
Detect Evil
Smite Evil (1)
Simple & Martial Weapon Proficiency
Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency

*Languages*
Common
Elven

*Possessions*
*Longspear* (9lbs)
~Type: P
~AB: 4
~Damage: 1d8+4
~Critical: 20x3
*Short Sword* (2lbs)
~Type: P
~AB: 4
~Damage: 1d6+3
~Critical: 19x2
*Sling* (0lbs)
~Type: B
~AB: 2
~Damage: 1d4
~Critical: 20x2
~Ammunition: 10 (5lbs)
*Scale Mail* (30lbs)
~Type: M
~AC: 4
~MAX DEX: 3
~Check Penalty: -4
~Spell Failure: 25%
~Speed: 20ft
*Buckler* (5lbs)
~AC: 1
~Check Penalty: -1
~Spell Failure: 5%
*Traveler’s Outfit* (5lbs)
*Signet Ring* (0lbs)
*Waterskin * (4lbs)
*Everburning Torch* (1lb)

Weight Carried: 61lbs (Light Load = 20ft)
Light Load: 76lbs or <
Medium Load: 77lbs – 153lbs
Heavy Load: 154lbs – 230lbs
Lift Over Head: 230lbs
Lift Off Ground: 460lbs
Push or Drag: 1150lbs

Speed: 20ft

*Moneys*
GP – 43
SP – 9
CP – 0


*Background*
Bellerophon is the son of a king, from a militaristic yet beautiful land. His mother is an elven princess, whom his father married to strengthen ties between two peoples and for her exquisite grace and charm.
Bellerophon was raised as a beloved first son of two sons and daughters; a handsome prince destined to one day take his father’s throne. He denounced his claim to the throne the day he killed his brother.
Out hunting with his brother and their entourage in the woods close to one of their father’s keeps, the two young men got into a row about who the better hunter and falconer was. One thing lead to another as things concerning hot-blooded princes often do and the noble brothers challenged each other to a feat of arms. In the heat of battle, Bellerophon accidentally struck his younger brother with a fatal blow to the neck. Bellerophon looked on in horror as his brother died in his arms, murdered by his own hands and the young half-elven prince denounced his claim and vowed never to fight again unless it depended upon his life or that of another.
Bellerophon left his royal attendants to see his brother’s body taken back to his father; he left for a kingdom adjacent to his with only the clothes and items on his person to seek atonement.
When he reached the throne room of the neighboring kingdom, the king of that land welcomed the young prince as if he were his own son. His wife, a scheming queen of great beauty, welcomed him with no less vigor. The queen tried to seduce Bellerophon, and when he shunned her advances, she went to her husband and told him the young prince took advantage of her. The king was outraged; but he didn’t let Bellerophon know, for fear of the young prince returning to his father and speaking of the king’s treatment. The queen devised a plan for her husband to get rid of the lecherous prince. She told her husband to send him to a distant kingdom of a cousin, with a letter meant for only that king’s eyes. In the letter, she beseeched her cousin to kill the young prince.
The king gave the letter to Bellerophon and told him to seek atonement in the distant kingdom and make sure the letter was read by no one but that king.
Bellerophon is now currently questing for that distant kingdom, unwittingly playing messenger to his own demise.

*Personality*
Bellerophon is the quintessential paladin without knowing it. He strives to better himself and rid the world of Evil, mainly to make up for his brother’s murder. Even before that day he was exceptionally patient, but ever since, his tolerance of personal hardship and violence is peerless to all but flagellates.
He has vowed never to do violence again unless to protect his life or the lives of innocents and those in need.
Mainly, he keeps to himself, always reflecting on his past sins and how he can insure he never commits them again. Opposed to holding others to such extreme expectations as he holds himself to, Bellerophon very rarely chides others unless their actions are truly Evil.
Bellerophon is not an intelligent man, but even if he were, he would not use his good looks and strength to bully or coerce others.
Bellerophon is something of a gentle giant, though not very tall in height.
He doesn't know it yet, but he is destined to be one of the greatest equestrians the world has ever seen.

*Description*
Being the son of both an attractive elven princess and human king, Bellerophon is blessed with equal beauty through heredity. He has curly brown and gold hair that hangs down to his shoulders. He keeps himself well-groomed despite his current depressive state. His cobalt blue eyes stare blankly, both for his lack of intelligence and his internal separation from those around him.
On his right ring finger, Bellerophon wears the signet ring of his father’s house: a nude Venus wreathed in laurel.
His clothes seem to be well-kept, if not for a little road rash. His weapons and armor gleam in the sun or the magical torchlight he wields; cleanliness is next to godliness, and the arms of a soldier of Good should be just as immaculate.

[sblock=EDIT] Pretty grandiose all in all, but I had to do Bellerophon's good name proud  
I might hope to attract a bard later in the campaign (not to mention a pegasus mount). He will remain humble and chivalrous until his bardic companion butters-up his ego and the young prince gets too far ahead of himself. A tragic hero...[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 24, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm DMing two games here on the boards, but I've been getting the jones to play in a game as well. This looks like it may be just what the doctor ordered...



Hey! You better get back to those games ASAP, mister! 

_Citadel_ is fun, so good luck all!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 24, 2006)

I just saw three of my DM's in here. Must be a conspiracy!


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 24, 2006)

Updated character stat block. Detailed personality and history still to come.


----------



## Grimror (Sep 25, 2006)

After careful consideration and review, I have chosen the lucky four:

Gamad Stonegotz - Hill Dwarf Evoker (Strahd Von Zarovich)
Talus Goodfellow - Halfling Rogue (Mista Collins)
Falariel Allundrai - Elven Cleric (Malvoisin)
Hunolf Hjordsson - Human Barbarian (Boddynock)

Sorry to those of you that worked hard on your characters but were not chosen. A large deciding factor was class needs to keep a strong balanced party, and I apologize again for any inconvenience.

I'll have the IC thread up and running sometime tonight. Cheers!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 25, 2006)

Huzzah!

Pleased to be chosen, looking forward to the game!

Thanks!
Malvoisin


----------



## Grimror (Sep 25, 2006)

We are now currently up and running. Game on!


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 25, 2006)

Great!  I'd better get to work and finalize the character sheet!   

Hey, Strahd - here we go again!  

'Nock


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 25, 2006)

I've made some changes to my barbarian. I wasn't really happy with the greatsword in what is basically a 'viking' culture - Norse, really - so I've changed it to a greataxe, since axes were typical of Viking warriors, and I wanted to retain the big hitting motif.

I've also reworked his stats and skills a bit, and filled out the background. I'll repost the character in the Rogue's Gallery when you set up a thread.

'Nock


```
Name:           Hunolf Hjordsson
Class:          Barbarian 1 (Ice Barbarian)
Race:           Human
Size:           Medium
Gender:         Male
Alignment:      Chaotic Good
Deity:          Kord

Str: 14 +2      Level:  1      XP:          0
Dex: 12 +1      BAB:    +1     HP:          15
Con: 16 +3      Grapple:+2     Dmg Red:     nil
Int: 12 +1      Speed:  40'    Spell Res:   nil
Wis: 10 +0      Init:   +1     Spell Save:  n/a
Cha: 10 +0      ACP:    -0     Spell Fail:  0%

         Base   Armor   Shld   Dex   Size   Nat   Misc   Total
Armor:   10     +4      +0     +1    +0     +0    +0     15
Touch:   11     Flatfooted:    14

Saves:   Base   Mod     Misc   Total
Fort:    +2     +3      +0     +5
Ref:     +0     +1      +0     +1
Will:    +0     +0      +0     +0

Weapon          Attack  Damage       Critical
Dagger          +3      1d4+2        19-20/x2
Dagger, thrown  +2      1d4+2        19-20/x2
Greataxe        +4      1d12+3       x3
.1pt Power Attk +3      1d12+5       x3
Shortbow        +1      1d6          x3

Languages:      Common
                Dwarven

Abilities:      Fast Movement (40 ft)
                Favoured class: any
                Illiteracy
                Rage (1/day)

Feats:   Power Attack
         Weapon Focus (Greataxe)

Skill Points:   24      Max Ranks:   4/2
Skills                  Ranks  Mod   Misc  Total
Climb                   +4     +2    -2*   +4
Intimidate              +4     +0    +0    +4
Listen                  +4     +0    +0    +4
Spot                    +2.0   +0    +0    +2	
Survival                +4     +0    +0    +4
Swim                    +4     +2    -4**  +2

*  Amor check penalty
** 2 x armor check penalty

Equipment:                           Cost  Weight
Arrows (20)                            1gp  3lb
Backpack                               2gp  2lb
Bedroll                                1sp  5lb
Chain shirt (Salmonskin)             100gp 25lb
Dagger                                 2gp  1lb
Explorer’s outfit                      -gp  -lb
Flint & steel                          1gp  -lb
Greataxe (Hrungar’s Kiss)             20gp 12lb
Rations, trail (per day) x4            2gp  4lb
Shortbow                              30gp  2lb
Torch x4                               4cp  4lb
Waterskin                              1gp  4lb

Money: 1gp 8sp  7cp (0.32lb)

Total Weight:   58.32lb (light load)

                Light   Med    Heavy       Lift  Push
Max Weight:     0-59    60-117 117-174     174   870

Age: 16
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 180lb
Eyes: blue
Hair: blonde
Skin: tanned
```
Appearance: Tall and tanned from outdoor living, with hair bleached blonde by the sun, Hunolf Hjordsson is the archetypal Ice Barbarian. His voice is deep, with a Northern burr to it, and his laughter roars out at the slightest cause. Only one subject wipes away his ready smile – the treachery of Hraggi Oathbreaker. 

Background: Hunolf is rarely seen without his great axe close to hand. Hrungar’s Kiss was the birthgift his father, Hjord Hrungarsson, laid beside his firstborn son, just as Salmonskin was laid alongside his twin brother, Hreir.

Hrungar’s Kiss - his grandfather’s greataxe - was feared throughout the northern reaches, and as a boy Hunolf would struggle to wield the heavy weapon as a hero should. Hreir would laugh at him and flash, shimmering, through the martial dance of an Ice Barbarian warrior, Salmonskin seemingly his own hide, his slender blade singing in the air as he sought the weak points of an imaginary foe’s armour.

Hunolf would laugh with him, and watch, entranced, then turn again to his own heavier dance of death with the fearsome foeman. 

Although he nearly took his own leg off once or twice, his father never forbade him the blade for, as he said, a warrior’s weapon should be more familiar to his hands than his wife was. Hunolf nodded and learned, glad to have such sage advice – but he also smiled to himself when he realized that his father never said this when his mother was around.

The boys’ education continued apace, and all would have been well with the house of Hjord, if only Hraggi Oathbreaker had not decided to lair in the region of their longhouse. This Hraggi was a traitor to the Kingdom of the Cruski, having helped the Stonehold scum to defeat His Most Ferocious Majesty, Lolgoff Bearhear in a massed battle. Hraggi fled, and on his way to Stonehold to claim his reward, encountered the boys as they were out hunting. Laying an ambush, he and his men attacked the unsuspecting lads, who were in advance of the rest of the party. Hraggi himself struck down Hreir, who was holding off two of his men.

It was as he saw his brother die that Hunolf discovered that he was a _baresark_, one of the raging warriors rightly feared by all who opposed them. With an inhuman scream, he sprang forward and cut down one of the companions of Hraggi, then wounded the other nigh to death. Then, as he was raising Hrungar’s Kiss to deal death to the man writhing in agony on the ground, his head exploded with a bright white light that banished the red haze of rage, then was itself banished by unknowing blackness.

He awoke to find Hraggi and his remaining men fled, the other members of the hunting party in full hue and cry around him, and Hreir lying dead upon the mold.

Hraggi disappeared after that – reportedly seen once in Stonehold, and then no more by any man Hunolf could find in his travels. For he had left home and family, left land and lord, on a sworn quest to find his foe, cut him down, and eat the still-warm heart from his corpse. And as an earnest of that, Hunolf had sworn that no other meat should pass his lips, until he made a meal of Hraggi’s heart.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Great!  I'd better get to work and finalize the character sheet!
> 
> Hey, Strahd - here we go again!
> 
> 'Nock




Glad to meet ya again nock
Hope you are ready to meet my grumpy and "cursed with arcane power" dwarf


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2006)

Grimror - May I suggest you open up a thread in the rogues gallery so we could post our characters over there for easy access.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 25, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Glad to meet ya again nock
> Hope you are ready to meet my grumpy and "cursed with arcane power" dwarf



Ready and willing - and a reluctant wizard and a barbarian who doesn't really trust magic should be an interesting mix!  

'N


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 25, 2006)

Grimror,

Are we assuming that the party of four has been together awhile, and knows one another very well?

Or, would we be more recent acquaintances?


----------



## Grimror (Sep 25, 2006)

Good idea, Strahd. I'll have one up shortly.

I kind of assumed you guys would be newly acquainted (a dwarf, a halfling, an elf, and a human), but I'll leave it up to you guys to decide whether you have been together for a while or not. I kind of just threw you into the adventure, as it's quite simply a dungeon crawl adventure and you already know everything you need to know from the little introduction above. Your characters have obviously had time to introduce themselves to eachother at the very least and at most, they're childhood friends, blood-related, etc. You guys could even combine backgrounds if you'd like.


----------



## Grimror (Sep 25, 2006)

*Dice Rolling*

When it comes to rolling dice, my only preference is that you are doing what works for you. If you want to use an online dice roller and link me the results, great. If you just want to roll your own dice on your desk, that works too. If you want me to roll the dice for you, all I ask is that you include neccessary modifiers, like your attack bonus, your initiative, your skill modifier, etc.

I hope this settles that issue. Game on!


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi, I'm Talus... I like food... I like adventures... I like you guys.

Talus is checking in!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 26, 2006)

character posted in the RG.


----------



## Grimror (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll be working on installing my scanner today so I can get you guys some maps and possibly visual aides. Wish me luck!


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 28, 2006)

Good luck! 

'Nock


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like it worked.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 30, 2006)

*Absent Notification: I'll be traveling in Thailand from 6/10 to 21/10.*


----------



## Grimror (Oct 1, 2006)

*Sorry guys!*

Very sorry about the unannounced absence. I had to leave for St. Louis suddenly and unexpectedly Thursday evening (I go to college in Springfield) and didn't get a chance to check up on the game. Again, very sorry. I hope no one was too spooked we had a dead game.


----------



## Grimror (Oct 3, 2006)

Just for the sake of making things easy, can I get a marching order from you guys? I'll always assume this is how you guys are traveling unless you specify otherwise. Thanks.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 3, 2006)

Talus would be near the front (if not in the very front), scouting the area. Searching for traps, while his ears and eyes for other dangers.

He *doesn't* carry a light source.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 3, 2006)

Grimror said:
			
		

> Just for the sake of making things easy, can I get a marching order from you guys? I'll always assume this is how you guys are traveling unless you specify otherwise. Thanks.




I think the best order would be:

Talus first, to scout out the lay of the land.
Hunolf second, for melee punch.
Gamad third, to protect his delicate wizard-ness.
Falariel last to provide a bit of melee capability, and defense and healing.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 3, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I think the best order would be:
> 
> Talus first, to scout out the lay of the land.
> Hunolf second, for melee punch.
> ...



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 3, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I think the best order would be:
> 
> Talus first, to scout out the lay of the land.
> Hunolf second, for melee punch.
> ...




Fine by me ...
Grimror  - NPC my character for a while, I'll return in 20/10.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 3, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Grimror  - NPC my character for a while, I'll return in 20/10.



Have a safe trip, Strahd!


----------



## Grimror (Oct 3, 2006)

Have fun!


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 8, 2006)

I have been constrained by OOC knowledge of the water room, and I was suddenly struck by the thought that I might not be the only one.   Is there anyone else in the group who has been treading carefully because they know something their character doesn't? :\ 

'Nock


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 8, 2006)

Nope. I'd ask what is so special about the water room, but I don't want to know. Talus isn't thirsty currently, plus the thing is all rusted.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's my history with the Sunless Citadel:

I have flipped through the module, way back when 3rd edition was new, and the module had just come out. So, I can't honestly claim to know _nothing_ about it. But, that was years ago, and I really don't remember much detail. I have never played or DM'd the adventure. So, I really don't think I have special OOC knowledge that will be an issue for this game.


----------



## Grimror (Oct 14, 2006)

Well just to clear up the issue, it's fine if you guys remember stuff from the last time you went on the Sunless Citadel and use it to your advantage. No use not going for the treasure if you know where it is (or walking into the trap you know about)! As you may have already noticed, I've made a few changes myself - so you just might be in for a surprise no matter how well you remember it.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks, Grimror. I have no problem going for treasure I know is there (  ) - I was just reflecting on that age-old problem of RPing in character when the player has extra knowledge. All part of life's rich tapestry!

'N


----------



## Grimror (Oct 16, 2006)

So are we waiting on Strahd to get back or is this game a goner?


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 17, 2006)

I didn't even see your last post, Grimror. I was under the impression we were still all standing outside the door. I've put up a post in response.

'Nock


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 17, 2006)

I am still here. I also, did not notice the post. I thought I subscribed to this thread, but I was mistaken.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi, I just returned from Thailand, It is an amazing and recommended to everyone
I'm ready to resume the game as soon as I gather myself and heal from my jet leg, I'll resume posting in the next few days.


----------

